# Pet insurance and vets



## dubai novice (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all - I am new to Dubai and need to register my cats with a vet, and I thought I'd get them insurance too but I can't find an insurer that covers pets, does anyone know of one? And can anyone recommend a good vets please as close to Springs/Meadows as possilbe? Thanks very much!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have no information about the Pet insurance so can't help you out there.
With regards to a good Vet, the one closest to the Springs that I know of is the Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic, but I will NEVER take my dog there ever again! We had an emergency one weekend and took him tere. The vet told me that my dog had only 6 months to live because he had suffered a stroke and was actually quite ruthless with us. He refused to give him any medication and sent us back home with our sick dog saying that we were expecting a miracle from him. Well, 3 years later my dog is still doing fine thanks to our regular vet who we got hold of after the weekend!
I have been taking my dog to the European Veterinary Clinic on Sheikh Zayed Road for the last 9 years and they have been great.


----------



## dubai novice (Jul 4, 2010)

ok great thanks, knowing where to avoid is just as important thanks! will look into the European one too, cheers


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

*vets*



dubai novice said:


> Hi all - I am new to Dubai and need to register my cats with a vet, and I thought I'd get them insurance too but I can't find an insurer that covers pets, does anyone know of one? And can anyone recommend a good vets please as close to Springs/Meadows as possilbe? Thanks very much!




Hi there,

I go to Blue Oasis at the Green Community as I was advised to do so and we see Dr Dieter and he is fab, I never feel rushed by him at all and he is very good with advice on behaviour too. It takes about fifteen minutes to drive from The Springs!

The phone number is 04-8135050, hope this helps!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pet insurance is no longer available in the UAE. Last remaning plan was withdrawn well over a year ago.
-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I go to Blue Oasis at the Green Community as I was advised to do so and we see Dr Dieter and he is fab, I never feel rushed by him at all and he is very good with advice on behaviour too. It takes about fifteen minutes to drive from The Springs!
> 
> The phone number is 04-8135050, hope this helps!


I'll definitely second that ... he is very very good. The practices staff are also very friendly with nothing seemingly too much trouble ! 

We have had our 2 dogs and cat to him on a couple of occasions... highly recommended .... and they don't charge like a wounded bull ... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

ah..this is still something I will need to investigate...pet fees....but I will post another forum topic for that one


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi just a query did you bring your pets from the uk?? if so what was the procedure ect i have a dog in the uk not sure if i want to bring her out or what i have to do any info would be great thanks


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

jackcarlin - May I recommend you start here: Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC)

very helpfull staff, good services, expect to pay a bit though - but you kind of buying piece of mind and avoiding too much stress during the process.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks paisleypark really appericate the info.


----------

